# gettin started



## kajka (May 10, 2009)

i am currenty goin to umass lowell, i would like to become a cop but our economy got me second guessing. i am in the engineering program at lowell, but i was wondering if me having a b.s. in engineering would matter it is a b.s. even though it is not in CJ. i am trying to get involved in my local pd but i live in brimfield, Ma so there is i think i full timer besides the chief. i do have my FID i turn 21 this yr so hopefully i can get my class A. So basically my question is does the degree matter as long as u have one, and does any one know about any job opening like dispatch, or aux in the sturbridge-palmer area
thnx


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Brimfield is all Part-Time, so their hours are all over the place. They can vary from having no coverage to having as many as 4 officers on one shift....Therefore ride-alongs and/or an internship there may not be an option.

Try looking into one of your surrounding towns that have a FT department. Monson, Strubridge, Warren, etc. 

Brimfield guys are all decent, but as I said their hours are inconsistent....Try getting a hold of the Chief, he will be a better resource...


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

kajka said:


> i am currenty goin to umass lowell, i would like to become a cop but our economy got me second guessing. i am in the engineering program at lowell, but i was wondering if me having a b.s. in engineering would matter it is a b.s. even though it is not in CJ. i am trying to get involved in my local pd but i live in brimfield, Ma so there is i think i full timer besides the chief. i do have my FID i turn 21 this yr so hopefully i can get my class A. So basically my question is does the degree matter as long as u have one, and does any one know about any job opening like dispatch, or aux in the sturbridge-palmer area
> thnx


It would be ideal if the degree was in criminal justice, but hey nothing is perfect. Having a degree in whatever major is always a plus and no one can take that away from you.

Have you considered looking out of state for a police job? Other states/cities are always looking for new recruits!


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Based on your post I would strongly urge you to seek a refund from Umass Lowell. Best of luck.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I can't think of a department that would hire you with writing skills like that.

Have you taken English Composition yet? Also, why the hell are you writing in roman numerals?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Nighttrain said:


> Based on your post I would strongly urge you to seek a refund from Umass Lowell. Best of luck.


 With the state of education these days , he was probably the Valedictorion.


----------



## kajka (May 10, 2009)

umm not to be disrespectful but how i write on an online forum and how i write on a professional level are to totally different things. Alot of younger college kids write like that because it is faster and easier especailly while taking notes in class. sorry if it was hard for you to comprhend i was just looking for an answer to my question


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I strongly suggest that YOU stick with engineering.


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Join the military, it will be your only hope to ever get your foot in the door (based on your posts above).


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

kajka said:


> umm not to be disrespectful but how i write on an online forum and how i write on a professional level are to totally different things. Alot of younger college kids write like that because it is faster and easier especailly while taking notes in class. sorry if it was hard for you to comprhend i was just looking for an answer to my question


If you've reviewed any of the Ask-a-Cop threads, you'll realize this forum is an online microcosm of police culture--the way we joke about dark topics, the standards we hold ourselves to, and the comraderie we have. Likewise, in police culture, learning to construct a proper sentence is imperative to this profession; not knowing how to do so can cause you lose you cases, set criminals free or worse: get you fired or sued.

As a result, posting on this board, you are taking a step into our world. If you want our advice, typing a run-on without simple capitalization makes it look like you don't give a sh*t and expect us to bow to you with answers, so we respond in jest. No one here will criticize you for less than perfect spelling and puntucation (provided your post isn't overtly disrepectful), but show us the courtesy of at least pressing the shift key at least once per sentence.

Now to answer your question, your degree would neither help nor hurt in navigating civil service, but I would finish it up. First, it gives you a second possible profession as a back-up is always a good idea with the attrition and rate of burnout of LE. Second, any college is good in an interview, and you can always go after a Masters in CJ on top of the Engineering degree after you get on the job. Just to note a CJ degree is needed for Quinn, provided it still exists if and when you get on the job.


----------



## Sgt.Joe Friday (May 7, 2009)

*kajka,*

*Really a stint in the service is a great suggestion.*
*! You can become an MP *
*2. You can get the GI Bill.*
*3. you'll become a well rounded person.*


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

kajka said:


> umm not to be disrespectful but how i write on an online forum and how i write on a professional level are *to* totally different things. Alot of younger college kids write like that because it is faster and easier especailly while taking notes in class. sorry if it was hard for you to *comprhend *i was just looking for an answer to my question


 *two*   /tu/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [too]  Show IPA , 
*-noun *1.a cardinal number, 1 plus 1.2.a symbol for this number, as 2 or II.3.a set of this many persons or things.4.a playing card, die face, or half of a domino face with two pips.
*-adjective *5.amounting to two in number.
-Idioms 6.*in two, *into two separate parts, as halves: _A bolt of lightning split the tree in two. _7.*put two and two together, *to draw a correct conclusion from the given circumstances; infer: _It didn't require a great mind to put two and two together. _

*com⋅pre⋅hend*   /ˌkɒm








prɪˈhɛnd/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [kom-pri-*hend*]  Show IPA 
*-verb (used with object) *1.to understand the nature or meaning of; grasp with the mind; perceive: _He did not comprehend the significance of the ambassador's remark. _2.to take in or embrace; include; comprise: _The course will comprehend all facets of Japanese culture_

FYI young man, Police work is not for those who seek short cuts. It is a time consuming occupation that requires great attention to detail. An individual who is not inclined to be meticulous in this endeavor would probably be more suited to something in the custodial arts.


----------



## kajka (May 10, 2009)

Sorry if I came off disrespectful wasn't trying to, I have the utmost respectful for you guys. I am not trying to seek short cuts in life at all. I have an idea on how demanding police work can be. Thanks you for all the information and I will work on my grammar.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

kajka said:


> umm not to be disrespectful but how i write on an online forum and how i write on a professional level are to totally different things. Alot of younger college kids write like that because it is faster and easier especailly while taking notes in class. sorry if it was hard for you to comprhend i was just looking for an answer to my question


God please stop. Speaking as a UML alumni, you're embarrassing us all.


----------



## Sgt.Joe Friday (May 7, 2009)

Get off his case.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

kajka said:


> umm not to be disrespectful but how i write on an online forum and how i write on a professional level are to totally different things. *Alot of younger college kids write like that because it is faster and easier especailly while taking notes in class.* sorry if it was hard for you to comprhend i was just looking for an answer to my question


Shouldn't you be relegate that style to your notes then? I know that I have plenty of time to type my posts, and even have a FULL QWERTY keyboard! c:c:c:

As for your question... At this point, if you aren't feeling a LE career in your loins, you should stick with engineering. We need people that hear the calling... found their vocation... have seen the light... etc...


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

kajka said:


> umm not to be disrespectful but how i write on an online forum and how i write on a professional level are to totally different things. Alot of younger college kids write like that because it is faster and easier especailly while taking notes in class. sorry if it was hard for you to comprhend i was just looking for an answer to my question


Using "texting" techniques (not capitalizing the first word of a sentence, or anything else for that matter) on an online forum is one thing, but "Alot" is not even a word.

As a UML graduate, you embarrass me. Please, please switch your major to CJ and take any course with Dr. Corbett. Your papers will have more red on them than Moscow at the height of the Soviet Union.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

DNorth said:


> Join the military, it will be your only hope to ever get your foot in the door (based on your posts above).


LMAO, yeah, our pretty boy Private Benjamin starts texting like a girl from the field and a few Southern boys will take real good care of him real.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

FYI Warren is not hiring...


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

kajka said:


> umm not to be disrespectful but how i write on an online forum and how i write on a professional level are to totally different things. Alot of younger college kids write like that because it is faster and easier especailly while taking notes in class. sorry if it was hard for you to comprhend i was just looking for an answer to my question


As another UML graduate on here (Actually was still U-Lowell when I graduated) I will say this you only have one chance to make a first impression, which if you want to get into LE, will be advice I strongly encourage you to take. Take pride in anything you do as it reflects upon you and those around you.

I also may not be able to relate to the "younger college kids", as one of the older bastards, the internet and texting were not around when I was at UML. I actually had to have face to face converstions with people. No cell phones and the dorms only had two payphones per floor, the dark ages.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Now to answer your question, your degree would neither help nor hurt in navigating civil service, but I would finish it up. *First, it gives you a second possible profession as a back-up is always a good idea with the attrition and rate of burnout of LE*. Second, any college is good in an interview, and you can always go after a Masters in CJ on top of the Engineering degree after you get on the job. *Just to note a CJ degree is needed for Quinn, provided it still exists if and when you get on the job.*


Excellant points Obie!

I would suggest finishing the engineering degree and getting your certifications which you have started. Then pretty much all you'll have to do is take the course specific CJ classes for a bachelors or grad degree in criminal justice. With the way the economy and police hiring is going, you may have time to get an MBA in addition to a CJ degree.

I would say that having a half of an engineering degree might look like an uncompleted goal, which some people could question or look at as a negative in a hiring process.

If you finish it, at least you bring some "diversity" (buzz word), and other experience to the table. The math background in engineering could be helpful in areas of policing like crime analysis or management as you go along, just to name a few. I grew up with an engineer (father) and see how they tick, in general very organized and attentive to detail. A good thing for L.E.

Plus, instead of working brain numbing details and flapping your arms into your 50's, you can do some sidework in the enginnering field and make comparable money in a climate controlled office. Also, if the Quinn bill is gone, you may need the engineering degree for the aforementioned side work to make some extra cash.

Just my two cents, take it or leave it.


----------

